# Curtains!



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

so right below those arched windows? 
Then all the way to the floor? Or stop below the lower windows? 

I'm no interior decorator but I think it would look a little weird to me. 
On the other hand my wife and daughters have been known to tell me to either change my shirt or my pants. :whistling2:


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

not the best but .......


----------



## Ambermc2 (Aug 27, 2015)

We are thinking of it looking more like


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

If you and the BF like it thats all that matters. If you like it and he doesn't tough luck for him. He needs to surrender these decisions to you.
The look in the picture looks good to me. :yes:


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

the only difference I see is the picture shows windows all the way across where you have them split apart. But again if you like the look that is all that matters. Not a bunch of knuckleheads on the Internet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It would be okay but you will need to make or find a bracket that extends (projects) enough to clear the plant shelf. More than 4-5 clear isn't available as a standard size. Mounting on the face of the plant shelf about 1/3 - 1/2 below the top ledge may be a better choice for you.

You also have a potential problem with the vertical blinds on the right hand side. The image makes it look like you don't have enough space to mount past the right window on the right side.

This job and at that height is not a place to use pottery barn hardware. It just isn't strong enough to carry the weight.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree w/Colbyt. 
The verticals have to be factored in the design. Hanging from the plant shelf w/min projection brackets, depending how far out the ledge sits. 
I would recommend roman shades as an alternative to getting some fabric up on the walls. 
If the plant shelf isn't being used, can it be removed? 
In any case, that amount of fabric will require professional grade brackets, especially if they're lined panels. 

If you're on a tight budget, print out some pics, take some measurements and try Calico corners or JC Penney's. They will give you an idea of price in the showroom. If money is less of a concern try Ethan Allen. 

If you want to go the ready-made route, consider replacing the verticals, as the are currently too close for any hardware to reside and visually pleasing.

good luck!


----------

